# Favorite "do-all" caliber?



## twesterfield (Nov 29, 2012)

Just wondering what everyone likes or would pick for a favorite do-all caliber? I know there isnt really a caliber that's a "do-all" per say, but how bout one that fits some criteria? A) wider bullet weight range to tackle varmints to whitetail size game? B) stable enough to shoot 500+ with greater accuracy than others? C) availability? Can you find ammo or the components easily without having to wildcat the bajesus out of it?


Co-worker and i discussed this for some time the other day. He claimed a .308, saying with the right 110 gr round you wont damage the pelt on a 'yote too much. My vote was something im the 6mm-6.5mm/.284 caliber range. What say you, my comrades? 

Sent from work most likely.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

You'll get a boatload of different answers on this one....


----------



## twesterfield (Nov 29, 2012)

Thats what i want! Lets hear um! What do you have/would buy, and why pick what you pick?

Sent from work most likely.


----------



## Claydoh (Dec 31, 2011)

I am not one for the do it all approach. Every task requires a specific tool but if whitetail is the upper end, .243 would be good. Beyond whitetail i.e. Elk, not sure.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HunterGatherer (Dec 18, 2012)

I hunt with two calibers, 30-06 for big game and .223 for smaller game. That's it. I'm not a gun collector, so I'm not looking to expand. The above two get me out there for anything I'm chasing.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'd have to say .243, you might be pushing the envelope a bit at 500yds as the max bullet weight is a 105gr but as a do all up to Whitetail you can't beat it. Most people have no business shooting at anywhere near 500yds. The low end of bullet weight for the 243 is a 55gr.

If you want to expand the range of the quarry to include elk and bear I'd have to opt for a 30-06 or 308


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

If I could only have one rifle, by your criteria, I would probably go with my .308 simply because of the huge number of bullet weights available and the reliable ballistics. I reload so I could tailor a load for nearly any target species. Dang glad I can have more than one though.

:hunter:


----------



## twesterfield (Nov 29, 2012)

.243 is solid, with the right load you could definitely sling 500, id reserve myself to target shooting at that range, with any caliber for that matter. Id have to say for myself id probably look into something between a .260 rem and a .280 rem...ive got a fancy for odd-ball calibers, so id have to see whats available! 

Sent from work most likely.


----------



## hakly (Jan 3, 2013)

No wildcats! That isn't any fun. I would say 6.5x284 it is 87gr bullets all the way up to 140gr or 160gr if you really want to, but there aren't a lot of factory ammo available for it so I would go with the 6.5x55 sweed or 270 win. Wide variety for both, flat shooters, and they have a good recoil to knockdown power ratio.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

.22 Long Rifle ....


----------



## twesterfield (Nov 29, 2012)

Solid choice scotty! Haha, if wildcats WERE included, id have to say a .22 Earginsplitten Loudenboomer!

Sent from work most likely.


----------



## Beerman069 (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm slightly fond of my 300 ultra mag but not small critter friendly by any means but if it means I'm eating elk or moose for dinner that's my caliber!


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

for deer and down and you want to save hides I would go .243 without a question. anything bigger than that and if you want to save hides fmj is pretty much the only way.


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

.243 for us as a fun all-around cartridge. Almost everywhere has ammo if you get in a jam.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

twesterfield said:


> Solid choice scotty! Haha, if wildcats WERE included, id have to say a .22 Earginsplitten Loudenboomer! Sent from work most likely.


Actually, there's an old story that I read where an elephant was killed by a .22 LR...An old Field & Stream (or similar ) magazine had an article about it...

This caliber has probably taken more big game animals in the US than any other--although, not LEGALLY....LOL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

twesterfield said:


> .243 is solid, with the right load you could definitely sling 500, id reserve myself to target shooting at that range, with any caliber for that matter. Id have to say for myself id probably look into something between a .260 rem and a .280 rem...ive got a fancy for odd-ball calibers, so id have to see whats available! Sent from work most likely.


Oh it (243)will definitly reach out there to 500 but the energy has seriously waned by that time to about 8-900ftlbs.


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

My vote for whitetail deer and smaller game goes to the .243. I know that mine loaded with 85 grain boat tailed hollow points put deer down right in their tracks many times. A great longer distance varmint gun.

Oh my, I just looked out my window and I see a groundhog in my neighbors back yard. Going to be 50 degress tomorrow. I'm breakin out the HMR for sure.

Sorry, back on track, I got excited. I shot lots of groundhogs with the .243 out to arond 450 yards. Availibility of ammo is a big plus also.


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

Doesn't take a lot to excite me.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Looks like you need a high powered pellet gun !


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

I'd be in trouble for sure. My wife thinks the neighborhood groundhogs are her pets. She sees them in the backyard and talks softly to them. They actually tolerate her presence quite well. One big male lays in front of his den in our backyard and hardly even moves when I weed my Hostas within 20 foot of him. I like them around so I can see when they start to get active in the spring. Once I see them out and about I know its time to start hitting the dens in the woods. Only early in the spring can one see far enough in the woods to hunt the ones that inhabit the woodlots.


----------



## twesterfield (Nov 29, 2012)

I got the nikon spot on app for my phone, which showed some calibers id never seen, and some id be interested in seeing were from the Lazzeroni line. Definitely a "look at how big my gun is" kind of gun, but they make Weatherby cartridges look slow! They're something else, but incredibly impractical in my opinion due to cost. But interesting none the less 

Sent from work most likely.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yep, them Lazzeroni's are F_A_S_T but you're right they aren't very cost effective.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

YotePill said:


> 7.62x39. It can take anything on four legs ........and zombies too.


here we go.... 92..yes 92 inches of dropp at 500 yds 366 ftlbs of energy left.... not to worry though as the intended target comes nearer you'll only have 43 inches of drop at 400yds... you'd cut the drop in nearly half and up the available energy considerably by shooting a 223 with a 75gr bullet. You might think i missed the extra p in drop but I put it there because that's what will be running down your leg trying to take on anything on four legs that will try to come for you. As you might gather I am NOT a fan of the 7.62x39 unless it is a CQB situation.


----------



## twesterfield (Nov 29, 2012)

Youngdon, in which case, you could go for the new Blackout and have subsonic rounds available. You know, so out of your "can" the zombies don't hear you 

Sent from work most likely.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

BOOOOOOM!!! Sorry, Hortontoter, it's a Pavlovian response... LOL


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Hortontoter said:


> Doesn't take a lot to excite me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BOOOOOOM!!! Sorry, Hortontoter, it's a Pavlovian response... LOL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I don't have any ammo shortages, nor will I for a long time. And as far as the 7.62x39 goes I'm glad you like it, they are dependable I'll say that for them. Have you had it accurized ? or did it shoot that well on it's own. most of them are notoriously inaccurate as I'm sure you know. I just had to give you a little grief over it !!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

cant say that i have a "do all caliber"

i have a selection of guns for what i hunt, .22 lr rifle, .270 rifle,12 ga,20 ga, .223 rifle

but if i had to pick one to do it all,and out to 500 yds

and i dont relaod

so i think i would go with my .270 tikka t3 rifle

i have only shot out to 300 yds a couple of times,and its very accurate.

i could hit a rabbit in the head with it if needed,could take deer,anteleope,bear,elk etc if i needed to

not sure if it would be real fur friendly with fox and such.

i bought it for wolf hunting and have been using hornady gmx bullets with it(havent killed anything with it yet) but have recoverd a couple of the bullets and they stayed intact and didnt overly expand so i think for yote and wolf etc it would be fur friendly.

a guy i know has killed yotes with his .270 and not a lot of fur damage

so like i said,if i had to pick one of my guns for do all.that would be the one


----------

